# removing clutch from ryobi 990R trimmer



## pssed (Apr 24, 2011)

need to change starter cord....

don't know how to unthread clutch to get to the recoil starter mechanism.

thank you for your help..


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

There's a screw in the clutch drum itself that secures it to the crankshaft. Look down in the driveshaft receiver of the drum.


----------

